
San Francisco's Chinatown, before the earthquake (1896-1906) - samclemens
http://mashable.com/2015/11/10/arnold-genthe-chinatown/
======
confiscate
pretty cool photos!

wonder why everyone seems to wear hats back in the day. Maybe the photos shot
in the winter? Even still, everyone seems to wear a hat, even though the style
may be different from person-to-person

~~~
yitchelle
Good observation. It also looks like only kids has bright coloured clothing.

------
ethana
Man, they look cool as hell.

